# How do I Tension the Freezer flap hinge springs?



## Double-Entendre

Hi. 

Managed to get the Hinges we needed for our Electrolux RM4263 Fridge/freezer (As previous post) - thanks to everyone who helped, especially Trev.

But . . . . . can anyone please advise on how to fit them? Well, really, the screwing / fitting part is quite straight forwards, it's the tensioning of the hinge springs on the freezer door that's got me baffled. there must be an "Easy" way or a correct method.

Can anyone please shed some light for me?

thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not a clue what you mean, but happy to BUMP


----------



## teemyob

*post*

This was the original post

These are the type of hinges DE is talking about


----------



## Double-Entendre

Sorry, I wasn't too helpful with my 1st post . . . . must try harder!

I am fitting new hinges to the freezer drop flap as one has broken and there is now no spring tension on the freezer flap, so it doesn't close / seal.

this part screws to the underside of the flap, with the round bits facing out, towards the fridge sides:










and then it locates into this part (The "Barrel" part goes into the side of the fridge freezer, the round bit with the cross on it, locates into the round bit on the above part ):










My problem is getting the whole assembly together and creating the tension needed on the spring, to auto close the freezer flap.

hope this makes it easier for someone to help.

thanks


----------



## sideways

This is a shot in the dark, i suspect you engage the two parts together then keeping one part stationary wind the other to compress and tension the spring, there will be a right and wrong way to wind the spring you have to close the coils not open them if that makes sense.


----------



## Double-Entendre

sideways said:


> This is a shot in the dark, i suspect you engage the two parts together then keeping one part stationary wind the other to compress and tension the spring, there will be a right and wrong way to wind the spring you have to close the coils not open them if that makes sense.


Hi.

thanks for the "Shot" but the issue is also that, if you locate the outer bits first, it makes it too wide to fit into the freezer and if you install the "Freezer side bits" first, then you've got to try and screw the other parts to the underside of the flap whilst trying to tension the springs (Much swearing and screwdriver slippage!)

there must be a correct way to do this ???????


----------



## rosalan

The picture is not that easy to read but as a rule, this type of fitting depends on the projecting spring end being located in a slot or hole. The unit will then require rotating before the body being fixed with a screw to hold the tension in the spring.
I doubt if this will help but, without seeing the springs locating hole or knowing the specific part it is difficult to say more other than it is a fairly standard form of spring loading.
Good luck!
Alan


----------



## Double-Entendre

rosalan said:


> The picture is not that easy to read but as a rule, this type of fitting depends on the projecting spring end being located in a slot or hole. The unit will then require rotating before the body being fixed with a screw to hold the tension in the spring.
> I doubt if this will help but, without seeing the springs locating hole or knowing the specific part it is difficult to say more other than it is a fairly standard form of spring loading.
> Good luck!
> Alan


Hi.

The slot / hole for the spring is within it's own housing barrel and not in the fridge. The only way I can find, is to fit the spring parts to the fridgesides, loosely fit the drop-flap and try to screw in the bottom lugs but for some reason, there's no spring tension? :roll:


----------



## BillCreer

Sorry, I only did mine about six months ago but I can't remeber the sequence of things that I did.
I did put a bit too much tension into the springs but couldn't be bothered to take them apart again.
I'll have a look tomorrow and see if I can remeber what I did.


----------



## BillCreer

I think I remember a bit now.

You remove the lid and the two old spring holders.

When you insert the new spring holders but you insert them at about 180 degrees from their correct position. I think that is why you have to remove the old door stops. (there are two new ones in the kit)

You then put and screw everything back together again.

To get the tension you have to push / swivel the spring holders round to their correct position.

It's fiddly but it is quite logical and simple (if you've done it once)

If that is not clear let me know and I'll try and give a better explanation.


----------



## BillCreer

Just thought, in case it's not obvious, the door should be in the closed position when you screw everything back together and before you swivel the spring holders back into their proper location.


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,
Did you ever get the freezer flap fixed?


----------



## rosalan

Alliteration lives! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillCreer

I take that as a no then


----------

